
Video RANT: Taking the (Sharp) Edge off the MacBook Pro — One Man's Blog - zealoushacker
http://onemansblog.com/2010/03/11/video-rant-taking-the-sharp-edge-off-the-macbook-pro/
======
neduma
+1

